# Michigan Campaign (DEARBORN) looking for rpgers and those who want to learn



## DonTadow (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi,


I'm still currently looking for players for a 3.5 dungeons and dragons
campaign that I run on the weekend. Right now the day is Saturday but
it can easily be Sundays. Because of scheduling conflicts I'm down to
only two players and need and need 2 to 4 more to restart the
adventure. The game is welcome to newbies and seasoned vets as I am
use ot dm'n to both. Read the description below and email me at
dm@ chrystaria.com

"A dark vortex has engulfed the once popular Faerun town of Tilverton.
Several bands of warriors have disappeared after venturing into the
vortex. The vortex is expanding and eating up the once fertile land of
the Hartlands. Want more action? want a more exciting adventure where
the story unfolds and what you think has been may not be? Join
Chrystaria Lives and exciting campaign that is based on the darker
elements from the Final Fantasy games. I am an experienced DM who used
a host of props, software, and stereo equipment to brinig the
adventure alive for my players. "

I'm looking for the right gamer/gamers
for our campaign. Must be mature and over 18 (preferrablity over 21)
and can make the game on scheduled days or at least call beforehand
and notify hte DM. I usually set up the next time of play after every
session. I would love some experience but novice's and beginners are
more than welcome. If you're in the Detroit, Dearborn / downriver area
of Michigan and you are tired of the same old same old games, check us
out at www.chrystaria.com and email dm@ chrystaria.com  I willl only
accept up to 2 people from any one source.

The campaign follows some homemade rpg rules to provide the most
entertaining environment for role playing. I'm looking for a start date of NOvember 13th.  The campaign's been on hiatus for two months and the dm is itching to kil... er to play with some new pcs.


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 1, 2004)

*Still seeking players*

Still seeking players in the Detroit/Dearborn area.  looking to start by October 23, 2004. If you're a final fantasy fan this is the campaign for you featuring classes unique to the game. Visit www.chrystaria.com or email dm@chrystaria.com for details.


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 12, 2004)

*October 30... new start*

Still looking for players in the Detroit area for a 3.5 dungeons and dragons campaign.


----------



## ilikespikedchains (Oct 13, 2004)

lol


----------



## reanjr (Oct 13, 2004)

Where exactly is it?  Detroit + Dearborn + downriver is a pretty big area 

I don't want to drive a huge distance.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 3, 2004)

*Response*

Sorry , its been a bit since I looked at this response. If you'r still interested in the game, It's in Dearborn the Ford/Southfield Frway Area.  Email me at 
dm@ chrystaria.com  .  You can get details on the campaign at www.chrystaria.com.  It's a restart of the campaign so I'm building it for all experience levels.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 28, 2004)

*Still Looking for Players*

Just a repost. Still looking for Roleplaying oriented players in the dearborn/downriver area.  Email me at dm @ chrystaria.com.  The campaign is currently underway.


----------

